# 87 NissanMaxima for sale



## Jbiii (Dec 14, 2019)

This is a beauty. 105,000 mile 1 owner. Two tone paint in very good condition. New tires no





































rust.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks nice! Asking price and location?


----------



## Jbiii (Dec 14, 2019)

smj999smj said:


> Looks nice! Asking price and location?


I’m located in Central Wisconsin in a small town called Mosinee. 10 miles south of Wausau. This truly is a rare car based on its condition and low miles. It was my Father in Laws who just passed away.


----------



## Jbiii (Dec 14, 2019)

Jbiii said:


> I’m located in Central Wisconsin in a small town called Mosinee. 10 miles south of Wausau. This truly is a rare car based on its condition and low miles. It was my Father in Laws who just passed away.


I forgot to mention what I’m asking. $6500.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, a lot of them are rusted away. I started working for Nissan in 1985 and remember them well. My brother in-law had one just like that. They used to sell new for around $17,000, about the same price as the 300ZX at the time. When Nissan issued the voluntary fuel injection recall back in the early 90's, we would see this coming in one after another with 300,000+ miles on them! You're a little to far away from me, however. Hopefully, you'll find someone soon!


----------



## Jbiii (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks for your respons. Nice to hear theses old Max stories. Got any suggestions on how to sell it. Not getting a lot of action. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can try Ebay Motors. You'll get a lot more exposure, but they do charge a fee if it sells. Or, you can try posting on some Maxima-specific forums, like Maxima.org, where you know there are a lot of Maxima fans.


----------



## Jbiii (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

